# What kind of inverts for my tank?



## chrikc1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all! I currently have a 55 gal tank that is housing 2 Bronze Cory Cats, 1 Albino Cory Cat, 1 Turquoise Rainbow, 1 Boesemani Rainbow, a snail, and 3 African Dwarf Frogs. I am planning on getting a small school of Rummy Nosed Tetras as well. I would like to add some inverts to my tank and have done some research but have come across conflicting information and was wondering if anyone had experience with them firsthand. I am interested in red cherry shrimp, blue knight lobsters, or some other form of crayfish. Any advice or suggestions would be most helpful. Thanks. :fish10:


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd stay away from the shrimp. I think the frogs would eat them. Lobsters may pick on the frogs. Just a thought.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kev pretty much said it, but just in case here is some stuff I researched:

Liveaquaria.com does a good job of describing what fish and other inverts need in terms of tank size appropriate mates, etc . . . (especially since they sell them)I haven't had any experience with anything you have mentioned, but: 

here is a link to the blue knight lobsters: Tropical Freshwater Lobsters for Freshwater Aquariums: Blue Knight Lobster

Red cherry shrimp: Tropical Shrimp for Freshwater Aquariums: Red Cherry Shrimp

And from what I have read I think this will be best for your tank.

Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster: Tropical Inverts for Freshwater Aquariums: Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster

However, I have no first hand experience and I am just posting links and recommendations based on some information I have read.


----------



## chrikc1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you both so much for your imput!


----------

